# HIFI Mobile Audio, Fort Worth, TX - Upmixed Two-Seat Audiofrog/Helix Demo Car Build



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Howdy! Figured id share this here. We're a small shop in DFW that does high end sq installs. One seat and Two seat builds with center channel's and such. Here's where the build log will live for our Two Seat Upmixed demo car. We have a few others, but Ill make more threads for them later.

Vehicle - My 2016 Hyundai Sonata Limited

Upmixer - Audiofrog (shh...)
Amps - (2) Helix V Twelve DSP, Helix M One X
Speakers - (2) AF GB60's, (3) AF GB40's, (4) AF GB25's, (7) AF GB10's, (1) AF GB12.
Source - OEM Carplay touchscreen radio. Non-Variable SPDIF output.

Get ready for this one! More pics coming shortly. Follow along!


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> Upmixer - Audiofrog (shh...)


Shh my a$$!!! You think dropping that comment is gonna go unnoticed? Spill the beans dude!!!


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

DaveG said:


> Shh my a$$!!! You think dropping that comment is gonna go unnoticed? Spill the beans dude!!!


Hehehehe it’s sitting on my desk right in front of me.... should I take a pic 🤔


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

It figures. Andy comes up with a solution that requires A LOT of speakers to gain max benefit .


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Ge0 said:


> It figures. Andy comes up with a solution that requires A LOT of speakers to gain max benefit .


Not really. That was my choice.

You can use a simple three way front component and center channel for this as well.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Damn - that sure is a lot of speakers! What the hell happened to the "SQ systems use a minimum number of speakers" mantra?!?! I've always seen SQ people making fun of people that had that many speakers in their car! 

EDIT: Cross-posted with the post above.


----------



## racecarsbasscars (Feb 27, 2021)

those speakers are very very nice


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

jtrosky said:


> Damn - that sure is a lot of speakers! What the hell happened to the "SQ systems use a minimum number of speakers" mantra?!?! I've always seen SQ people making fun of people that had that many speakers in their car!
> 
> EDIT: Cross-posted with the post above.


Just another one of those audio myths. The key with this many speakers is the processing. If they were just getting sent straight unprocessed signal, this would make no sense.

The sides and rears will be attenuated quite a bit in this configuration.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

So Andy finally did it and you have a prototype huh. Now he can sell more speakers but you have more AudioFrog Speakers than I have in all three of my vehicles, lol.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm just thinking of phase - I could just imagine that getting all of them to play in phase would be a nightmare! 

I find it hard enough to get just my midbass, widebands and subs (6 speakers total!) to be in phase everywhere (L+R midbass in phase with each other, L+R widebands in phase with each other, midbass and wideband on each side in-phase with each other at the crossovers and subs in-phase with each other and in phase with midbass at the crossover). That alone is hard enough to do - I can't even imagine trying to get all of those speakers to be in phase with each other!


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

jtrosky said:


> I'm just thinking of phase - I could just imagine that getting all of them to play in phase would be a nightmare!
> 
> I find it hard enough to get just my midbass, widebands and subs (6 speakers total!) to be in phase everywhere (L+R midbass in phase with each other, L+R widebands in phase with each other, midbass and wideband on each side in-phase with each other at the crossovers and subs in-phase with each other and in phase with midbass at the crossover). That alone is hard enough to do - I can't even imagine trying to get all of those speakers to be in phase with each other!


Allpass filters


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> Hehehehe it’s sitting on my desk right in front of me.... should I take a pic 🤔


That would be nice of you Richard Noggin... I mean Bryce! LOL

Spill the beans brah!!!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> Howdy! Figured id share this here. We're a small shop in DFW that does high end sq installs. One seat and Two seat builds with center channel's and such. Here's where the build log will live for our Two Seat Upmixed demo car. We have a few others, but Ill make more threads for them later.
> 
> Vehicle - My 2016 Hyundai Sonata Limited
> 
> ...


is your GB12 basket black or is that just the lighting?


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

cman said:


> is your GB12 basket black or is that just the lighting?


Just the lighting. That would be pretty cool though..


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

So how far over is the equipment/retail install price over the cost of the vehicle at this point??

Should sound amazing when it’s it all done.

+1 on spilling the beans!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> Just the lighting. That would be pretty cool though..


nice! Great choice! My GB12’s are my favorite subwoofers I’ve ever owned. I tried one in a 1.5 cu ft enclosure and it was Good but a bit off..then i switched to a 1 cu ft like Andy recommends (sealed not ported) and it is perfect now. Very tight and accurate, couldn’t ask for anything better.

This car is going to be amazing, I think some people are surprised when they see klippel data on their favorite high end speaker brands and they don’t perform so well, Audiofrog may not have flashy looks or fancy marketing but their products all perform with excellent frequency response and low distortion in all objective tests I’ve seen.

I can’t wait to see the upmixer - there’s not much to choose from if you’re looking for one at the moment.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

This is by no means a finished exterior design, but here’s a peek. I can tell you that this box is going to change the industry.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

dolby atmos in car?... haha


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Is that a 2-input 8-output box?
Does it have Neural:X too??


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

pw91686 said:


> dolby atmos in car?... haha


the next demo car is getting a $7,500 32 channel Harman QLI processor.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

diy.phil said:


> Is that a 2-input 8-output box?
> Does it have Neural:X too??


not DTS. Something else. I’ll let Andy go into more detail on that if he wants to. Not my place to go that specific.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

We knew Andy was working on something like this but it’s been a long time since he said he was going to do it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Center channel with auto tune ??? build is gonna be wicked !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> the next demo car is getting a $7,500 32 channel Harman QLI processor.


these systems look quite interesting. and i'm sure they will sound great when finished. however, i don't understand why you would do this in a "demo" car since this won't be an accurate representation of what people should expect. since 99% of them are going to be using a simple 2 way or 3 way front, or front stage + rear fill.

it's like "here, listen to this car. it's something you'll never be able to do in your own car"...


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> Center channel with auto tune ??? build is gonna be wicked !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WANT!!!!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, you hyped up this build. Let's see it...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

This is DIYMA. We need to see the inside/gut shots of that processor box right away to determine if it's half full or half empty!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

diy.phil said:


> This is DIYMA. We need to see the inside/gut shots of that processor box right away to determine if it's half full or half empty!


Yeah screw the NDA - We want pics!


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

pw91686 said:


> these systems look quite interesting. and i'm sure they will sound great when finished. however, i don't understand why you would do this in a "demo" car since this won't be an accurate representation of what people should expect. since 99% of them are going to be using a simple 2 way or 3 way front, or front stage + rear fill.
> 
> it's like "here, listen to this car. it's something you'll never be able to do in your own car"...


I get ya. We have a couple demo vehicles that a client can select to listen to. We mostly do 5 figure custom systems, but every once in a while someone wants to do something more modest and we can do that too. These two upmixed cars are to get the word out there that this stuff is coming soon, and we're the place to go for it - type thing.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well if you care to, please feel free to share any of those 5 figured bills as I would love to see how the other half lives lol.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Coppertone said:


> Well if you care to, please feel free to share any of those 5 figured bills as I would love to see how the other half lives lol.



LMAO! Yeah... were located in a pretty well-off part of town. People have expendable income here, and we're kinda the only gig in town for this sort of thing. I've started sharing some builds in the build log forum. Ill post some more up shortly.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> Well if you care to, please feel free to share any of those 5 figured bills as I would love to see how the other half lives lol.


Pretty easy to reach 5 figures.... I did... haha.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

pw91686 said:


> Pretty easy to reach 5 figures.... I did... haha.


Right! Like, if you do 3 way active up front, rears, custom sub enclosure, deadening, amp rack, dsp, nice amps, midrange/tweeter fab, install labor, tuning labor. It’s almost impossible for that to NOT be $10k lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I can easily see your point as I’ve budgeted $10K for the audio in my Audi.


----------



## HIFI Mobile Audio (Aug 6, 2020)

Coppertone said:


> Yes I can easily see your point as I’ve budgeted $10K for the audio in my Audi.


$10k is the sweet spot where you’ve likely reached the point of significant diminishing return, but you haven’t gone so overboard that you feel bad about spending it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good to know as I’ve already spent $15K on other parts and it doesn’t even have 750 miles on it ha ha ha.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> View attachment 293301
> 
> 
> This is by no means a finished exterior design, but here’s a peek. I can tell you that this box is going to change the industry.


WHAT I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON FOR YRS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

This is one of the beta boxes I had left over from when I built them 4 years ago as a beta test of the software and the owner's manual/setup guide. 

We are STILL working on the real one. COVID, AKM fire, lack of microprocessors and AD/DA convertors have all been problems. 
no to DTS/Dolby et.al. This is our upmixer software which will be a feature in our processor. 

Inside this box is an Xmos demo board that I've wired to the necessary connectors for a car. That's it.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> Howdy! Figured id share this here. We're a small shop in DFW that does high end sq installs. One seat and Two seat builds with center channel's and such. Here's where the build log will live for our Two Seat Upmixed demo car. We have a few others, but Ill make more threads for them later.
> 
> Vehicle - My 2016 Hyundai Sonata Limited
> 
> ...


So, no progress on this build after 2 months? What's up?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know if this build is still happening, but I believe the OP has changed jobs and is now working for Southwest Sales & Marketing (12V distributor).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

metanium said:


> I don't know if this build is still happening, but I believe the OP has changed jobs and is now working for Southwest Sales & Marketing (12V distributor).


Yup, but for anyone else in the area, Taylor of Phantomworks Designs has taken over his location. Met up with him today actually. Super nice dude. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

metanium said:


> I don't know if this build is still happening, but I believe the OP has changed jobs and is now working for Southwest Sales & Marketing (12V distributor).


Thanks for the Heads-Up!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Yup, but for anyone else in the area, Taylor of Phantomworks Designs has taken over his location. Met up with him today actually. Super nice dude.


Taylor is a great dude & also has some phenomenal fabrication skills.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

metanium said:


> Taylor is a great dude & also has some phenomenal fabrication skills.


That guy is awesome! Taylor printed my GB25 pillar rings for me. They are phenomenal quality for a 3d print... some type of hybrid abs material. Also, he did them for a great price. I haven’t had time to make my pillars yet... been doing some other things first in my build.


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

WOW !!!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

HIFI Mobile Audio said:


> $10k is the sweet spot where you’ve likely reached the point of significant diminishing return, but you haven’t gone so overboard that you feel bad about spending it.


Agree. And after you drop the $7.5 - $10K, something new and game changing gets released and you just have to own it. It sets you back $1,500 and install is another $1,000. Now that you have it you decide your sub isn’t good enough, so you you upgrade it. Now your mids need upgrading, boom...another $750 gone. What do you know, the tweets just aren’t cutting it...boom again, another $750 gone. Since you upgraded your processing, you may as well upgrade your front stage amp...boom once again, another $1,500 gone. Rinse/Repeat. 😂


----------

